# American in Quebec City



## vivelequebeclibre (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello Canada!

I moved to Quebec city here just a little bit ago. I am American, and am getting a little home sick. 

Im a student at University Laval, but most of the "Foreign Support" is for Students from other French speaking countries. Now, I speak French (hence the Francophone Uni) but I would like to know if there are any other Americans living in the Metropole, and if they know any expat groups, or would be interested in forming one. At the very least, doing some social activities together as Americans. 

Looking forward to the responses!


----------

